# Hi Everyone, Introduction and some advice appreciated!



## missy3 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm from the UK and have recently started customising clothing with hotfix, started buying transfers but now make my own with mylar paper, I'm really enjoying it and starting to get quite a few orders!! Wondering though what the best stones are (can't affor swarovski) is green or grey glue on the stones better or doesn't it make a difference?? I've heard chinese stones are best to avoid? Where would I buy stones from in bulk, at the moment I'm just buying from ebay but am pretty sure it would be cheaper for me to buy in bulk somewhere else, also where do you get your t shirts from? Mainly baby/childrens sizes, thanks for reading guys xx


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Hiya,try shine art.they are in usa and europe.they have pellosa(high end but cheaper then swavorski) then they have korean and chineese.Shirts Id look on the internet for closeout deals.Eric


----------



## missy3 (Feb 5, 2011)

Leg cramps said:


> Hiya,try shine art.they are in usa and europe.they have pellosa(high end but cheaper then swavorski) then they have korean and chineese.Shirts Id look on the internet for closeout deals.Eric


 
Thank you very much, will take a look xx


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

Afew that might help are Xpres and Transferpress. They both sell hotfix I think but there are others


----------



## Debbies (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi missy I to am in the UK and buy direct from a number of manufacturers of both Korean and DMC rhinestones if I can help you any PM me The current prices I pay are far less than Swarovski the dance schools I design for love them and they used to only use Preciosa


----------



## Not Just TShirts (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi We stick with xpres, we tried importing some from China which were very cheap but they are still in the bag, totally wrong colour from what we ordered and looked cheap and nasty (but they were cheap)


----------

